# Looking for a job



## KiwiPulper (Aug 18, 2008)

Hi, Im planning to visit Sg for a month as a visitor and look for a job, but I dont know where to start. Im afraid that my skills are so specialised (from scientific background) that I wont be able get a job there. And I haven't got a clue about the technical/scientific job market in Sg is like.


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Singapore is on a big drive to become a technical and research center. It is one of the three big centers for stem cell research, for instance. Good luck!


----------

